# Some questions



## Radiencey (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm an international student, and I am studying American culture. So I have some questions for you:

1.	How did you become involved in the prepping subculture?
2.	Why do some people feel threaten by preppers?
3.	Is there a relationship between prepping and religious belief?

I want to figure out the answers of these questions, so I appreciate to everyone who can answer my questions. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Probably books of material on that topic. I'll try short answers.

1. It's my belief no society lasts for ever, especially economically, and we've soared too high not to fall some day.
2. Guns, many don't have them most prepared people do, and people are threatened by what they don't know.
3. That's up to the prepared person. There are religious preppers and atheist preppers.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

1. I read the writing on the wall.
2. I've never known anyone who truly felt 'threatened' by preppers.
3. None that I'm aware of.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

1. Prepping is not a subculture, as everyone preps to some degree.
2. It is illogical to be fearful of people and objects without just cause.
3. Religion can have some to do with why a person preps, but likely secondary to real world concerns such as a very fragile economy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Radiencey said:


> I'm an international student, and I am studying American culture. So I have some questions for you:
> 
> 1.	How did you become involved in the prepping subculture?
> 2.	Why do some people feel threaten by preppers?
> ...


From your post... am I correct in deriving that you are not a citizen of the US but you are here on a Student Visa?

Edited due to Slippy must be hitting the sauce a little too early in the morning. Thanks! Denton.

Thanks! :vs_wave:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Radiencey said:


> I'm an international student, and I am studying American culture. So I have some questions for you:
> 
> 1.	How did you become involved in the prepping subculture?
> * ***I was both a Cub Scout and Boy Scout. My father lived through the depression. I live near the coast in the mid-atlantic where hurricanes or blizzards can happen. Being prepared for something that changes or threatens your life, regardless of what it is, just makes sense.*
> ...


Your welcome.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> From your post... am I correct in deriving that you are not a citizen of the US but you are here on a Student Visa?
> 
> If so, go back to whatever shithole country you came from, immediately. If you choose not to, when I become Supreme Ruler I will personally grab you by the collar and kick your smelly ass back to where ever it was that you came. Capiche?
> 
> Thanks! :vs_wave:


Yet the people line up to seriously answer the invaders questions. Things that make you go hmmm.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Wait, this site is for Preppers? I thought it was for fans of Dr. Pepper! I'm a pepper, he's a pepper, she's a pepper, wouldn't you like to be a pepper too!

No wonder you guy's say so many crazy things!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Come on Denton the truth will set you free. Slippy is correct.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The OP may be a troll or could be a legit student. Either way I see now harm in giving an honest answer up front as you can always punish a troll at some point.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm still trying to figure out where it was stated that he/she lived here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepping _subculture_. Prepping is not a cultural thing. We are from all walks of life. Some of us are religious, some of us are not. Some are from rural areas while some live in cities.
From ranchers to California surfers, our backgrounds and beliefs are wide and varied.

Prepping might seem like a new thing, but it isn't. Think about it. Where are you from? Do people in your country prepare for natural disasters? Do they can or dry food for the winter?

Today, people who prepare for the future are called "preppers" because the rest of the population assume a couple of things. They assume there will be no long serious disruption of food, water and electricity and if there is, government agencies will be there to save the day.

I first thought of preparing because of Y2K. Nothing major happened, but I remember the IT geeks frantically working to get things ready. There were still a few glitches at ork the next day, but nothing more than minor irritations. That anything happened got me to thinking, "What if?"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Yet the people line up to seriously answer the invaders questions. Things that make you go hmmm.


Could be, but why not give the benefit of the doubt.

Furthermore, this isn't a forum that expects certain rules of etiquette be followed.

You know that!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Could be, but why not give the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Furthermore, this isn't a forum that expects certain rules of etiquette be followed.
> 
> You know that!


Buzz kill.:vs_smile:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Radiencey said:


> 1.	How did you become involved in the prepping subculture?


Because of the hot chicks. Prepping is the new cool thing



Radiencey said:


> 2.	Why do some people feel threaten by preppers?


Well we have all the guns, half the food, and most of the hot chicks



Radiencey said:


> 3.	Is there a relationship between prepping and religious belief?


Yes, nothing better then clinging to guns, bibles, and hot chicks

Did I mention hot chicks


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> Because of the hot chicks. Prepping is the new cool thing
> 
> Well we have all the guns, half the food, and most of the hot chicks
> 
> ...


What about hot chicks?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

hope you realize that while prepping is more widely practiced in the US - prepping is internationally known - spreading almost everyday, especially in the european theater exposed to the muslim invasion and the Russian threat ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

People prep for many reasons, the two key elements are natural disasters and manmade.

An aware person sees what probabilities can occur in negative events surrounding them, thus prepares for the probabilities and their survival.

Most people go around with their head buried in the sand and become statistics on a chart when such event occurs.

Myself, started due to extreme weather occurrences that left us hungry and frozen 38 years ago, completely prepared for that now and for decades.

Now and for most of the last 25 years, for the social, religious and political decay that has crept across this country, 

done with intelligent malignant determination by a controlling force in the shadows.

As we head deeper and deeper into the abyss, assisted by ignorance, social indoctrination and personal greed on a national scale, 

no longer contained in the ghettos of the inner cities, people who are willing to sell their souls for a few handout crumbs, 

encouraged by the indoctrination of social engineering to accept it happily, they know no better.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Radiencey said:


> 1.	How did you become involved in the prepping subculture?
> 2.	Why do some people feel threaten by preppers?
> 3.	Is there a relationship between prepping and religious belief?


1. I would not consider "Prepping" as a Subculture. You have been watching too much TV! "Prepping", as it is commonly called today, is just *Common Sense* of being prepared for an emergency. This may be having extra food on hand in case of an Ice Storm which prevents you from being able to run to the store, living in the Tornado Belt and having a storm shelter, or having some extra fuel on hand for a generator in case of a blackout for several days. Most people have a Fire Extinguisher in case of a fire, not because they are part of a "Subculture".

2. I don't believe anyone is "Threatened" by preppers. Again, there are a few individuals and groups who are Extreme and TV has tried to make you believe that is what everyone does. I'm not "Threatened" by them, but feel some are just weird. Preparing for Zombies and UFO invasions isn't exactly normal... makes good movies, but not normal.

3. I don't think there is a direct connection between the two. There are Religions that teach self-reliance. The Mormons are the best example, off the top of my head, and you can learn a lot from them. Now, most "Preppers" probably have a tendency to be more religious and conservative than some leach who lives off of the government and expects the tax payers to provide them everything including free healthcare and educations. Ask yourself this, Mr. International Student... Who is going to be the first to die and who will be the ones stealing and looting, the "Preppers" or Non-Preppers? Have you asked the same questions to any group in Israel?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I look at it this way: If you buy insurance, you're a prepper.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Welcome to PF from NC , USA . the questions you ask are all in the post that have been posted .If you can't find what your looking for we are always here to help you . 

Prepping has been going on for centuries , farmers canned , stored meat , veggies from summer crops from the winter . I do it for the feeling of being able to survive .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jihadist or simply an innocent cute little french girl just looking to write a term paper? You decide...

(Smart money is on jihadist...)



Radiencey said:


> I'm an international student, and I am studying American culture. So I have some questions for you:
> 
> 1.	How did you become involved in the prepping subculture?
> 2.	Why do some people feel threaten by preppers?
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> The OP may be a troll or could be a legit student. Either way I see now harm in giving an honest answer up front as you can always punish a troll at some point.


Alright ....times up and A Watchman is here.

Look, I am gonna assume you are a troll based on your OP, it is too cliché in its inquiry style as compared to previous "one post wonders". Know this, people who are proactive and have a preparedness mindset are the norm, not a subculture.

Now, I am only gonna ask you nicely .... just once. Get lost or reveal yourself s a French college student or a hippie chick.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Radiencey, Prepping is not something new for Americans. If you do some research on the history of the US you will find that our grandparents did the same thing. The only thing we did was bring back some of the old ways. I prefer to be referred to as self sufficient not a prepper.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Radiency huh? What kinda name is that for a prepper?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmmmm, I just bought enough groceries to last me about a week, does that make me a prepper? My parents and grandparents grew a garden, canned and froze enough food to get us fed until next years harvest, were they preppers,you make the call...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We just try to follow the old Boy Scout motto which is Be Prepared. I used to have quite a few guns but I loaned them to some yankee who took them fishing and when his boat over turned and dumped all of my guns..and his guns into some River up North. So I am still waiting on his insurance agent to mail me a check. Cant buy no more guns till I get that.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> I used to have quite a few guns but I loaned them to some yankee who took them fishing and when his boat over turned and dumped all of my guns..and his guns into some River up North.


Damn Yankees 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Radiencey said:


> I'm an international student, and I am studying American culture. So I have some questions for you:
> 
> 1.	How did you become involved in the prepping subculture?
> 2.	Why do some people feel threaten by preppers?
> ...


1. Because I don't trust politicians or jihadis or illegals or bankers or BLM Thugs

2. Only Liberal politicians and jihadist, illegal, bankers and BLM Thugs
feel threatened by preppers

3. Religion has nothing to do with it. GOD BLESS AMERICA

I hope that will answer all your questions


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Hmmmm, I just bought enough groceries to last me about a week, does that make me a prepper? My parents and grandparents grew a garden, canned and froze enough food to get us fed until next years harvest, were they preppers,you make the call...


Well shot son, ifen you gots enough for 2 for a day or two you done be a preppering


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

preponadime said:


> 1. Because I don't trust politicians or jihadis or illegals or bankers or BLM Thugs
> 
> 2. Only Liberal politicians and jihadist, illegal, bankers and BLM Thugs
> feel threatened by preppers
> ...


how about illegal liberal black banker jihadi politicians


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> how about illegal liberal black banker jihadi politicians


Nope they are the worst of the bunch


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

preponadime said:


> Nope they are the worst of the bunch


Yes. They are icky.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Radiencey said:


> I'm an international student, and I am studying American culture. So I have some questions for you:
> 
> 1.	How did you become involved in the prepping subculture?
> 2.	Why do some people feel threaten by preppers?
> ...


1. I was introduced to prepping by my mother. She experienced WW2. Later, I got into prepper sites and modestly prepped for Y2K.

2. Some family members think it's a waste of time and money (which affects the finances of the family), and they become concerned that the prepping member is getting too paranoid, or could be going nuts. 
Some people associate preppers with unstable people obsessed with guns, and militia-type of characters.
Preppers are usually portrayed as "looney-types" by media, especially Hollywood movies, and they're stereo-typed or stigmatized.

3. I wasn't thinking of religion when I started prepping. And now, thinking of Jesus' teachings makes me question myself about hoarding without having the intention to help out, and share with those who are in need.
Making preparation is also taught in the Bible, however. (Noah, famine in Egypt etc.,)
I just have to find that balance, to know the righteous thing to do in situations, and on that, I'll have to rely on God for guidance when the time comes.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is a prepper site? I just come here for the women.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Yet the people line up to seriously answer the invaders questions. Things that make you go hmmm.


I think it doesn't hurt to take questions seriously, even if they come from trolls.

Just think of the silent readers who are starting to get interested in prepping, silently checking out how experienced preppers would answer difficult questions. If the goal is to educate as many as possible - and I think that's one of the goals, since I'd read it oft times the more prepped people are, the better for us - or to at least get them to take pause and think about the benefits of prepping, then taking questions and posts seriously is a must.

If we want prepping to be taken seriously, we have to answer seriously.

In the end, if the board is seen as one who would shoot down or mock anyone the members suspect as a trolling question, it could only end up hurting the traffic on this board. Anyone with a question might balk posting here. They might just move on and look for another prepper site to join with, and learn from.

That's just my humble opinion.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

charito said:


> I think it doesn't hurt to take questions seriously, even if they come from trolls.
> 
> Just think of the silent readers who are starting to get interested in prepping, silently checking out how experienced preppers would answer difficult questions. If the goal is to educate as many as possible - and I think that's one of the goals, since I'd read it oft times the more prepped people are, the better for us - or to at least get them to take pause and think about the benefits of prepping, then taking questions and posts seriously is a must.
> 
> ...


Then you may feed the trolls. I will call the righteous as such, the misguided as lost, and be aware of an imposter's presence.

I am A Watchman.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The media and guberment have changed there perspective on prepping in 70 or so years, my grandparents and parents were encouraged to prepare to take care of themselves in the case of an emergency, now preparing is looked at as a negative because the guberment doesn't want us to be self reliant, to be dependent means they can control, that's why many people and the media portray preppers as out of sink with main stream society. It's not a religion nor a subculture, it's just people using common sense.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Then you may feed the trolls. I will call the righteous as such, the misguided as lost, and be aware of an imposter's presence. I am A Watchman.


What do trolls aim to have when they post trolling questions? 
It's to bait usually....to get a rise out of members. Falling for their traps, is feeding trolls.

The way I see it, giving the benefit of the doubt that all posters aren't trolls when they ask relevant questions, to treat them seriously and answer them seriously, not only frustrates the trolls, but they're put to good use since they are used as another means for preppers to give information relevant to prepping.

Turn the table on them, and use them! Use them for practice and hone our self-discipline. If we can ride out trolls and frustrate them without us losing our self-control to the detriment of the board, that's good practice.
:tango_face_wink:

Having an active board elicit traffic. It is good for the board.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

charito said:


> What do trolls aim to have when they post trolling questions?


Remember that trolls are uninvited "guests" who have no intention of contributing or staying. There intent is not one with a positive impact. Often here we have someone asking "what makes a prepper tick" under the guise of clearing the perception up for the masses. Do any of us feel the need to improve our reputations? I am willing to teach someone who is willing to put the time in and ask questions. On more time ..... "put the time in".

Understand this, my name is spelled A WATCHMAN ...... not A LAB RAT.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I notice this illegal named Radiency has not returned to answer her stupid question.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I notice this illegal named Radiency has not returned to answer her stupid question.


Do they ever return? Of course not.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Remember that trolls are uninvited "guests" who have no intention of contributing or staying.


All the more to resist the temptation to feed them. Besides, how do we know which are genuine trolls when they ask relevant questions?

I don't know how the OP on this thread was recognized and judged to have been trolling questions - I find the questions reasonable, and actually different than the usual, but still very much relevant since it offers preppers to give their point of view! There is no question at all that preppers are usually portrayed unfavorably. The OP's questions offer preppers to show that contrary to stereo-types, preppers are not unstable!



> There intent is not one with a positive impact.


I agree. Trolls want to bait. To derail discussions. To wreck threads and dissolve them into name-callings and ramblings, that those interested in what would've been a discussion just abandon the thread in frustration! The troll wins!

When practically every thread we see in forums are derailed and reduced to irrelevant ramblings - eventually, there goes the traffic. The forum dies.



> Often here we have someone asking "what makes a prepper tick" under the guise of clearing the perception up for the masses. Do any of us feel the need to improve our reputations? I am willing to teach someone who is willing to put the time in and ask questions. On more time ..... "put the time in".
> 
> Understand this, my name is spelled A WATCHMAN ...... not A LAB RAT.


That is you. But not everyone see it the way you do. At least, I don't.
When we decide what is trolling and shoot down OPs and derail threads, we're making that decision for everyone.

A feedback I got about someone who used to go to prepper sites, now dismiss prepper sites as peopled by "a small clique." Maybe that's why a lot of prepper sites are no longer active.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Do they ever return? Of course not.


So what if they only created one thread?
At least that's one thread added on the board!

It's up to us how we want to treat it.
We can either put it to good use....or use it as hammer to whack the board with (and the drive-by shooter wins).


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^ As I stated . YOU may feed the trolls. I will not stop you, nor attempt to make decisions for you. I expect the same in return.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^^ As I stated . YOU may feed the trolls. I will not stop you, nor attempt to make decisions for you.
> I expect the same in return.


Derailing and shutting down a discussion, is making decisions for others.

How do I make decisions for you?
How do I remove your freedom to choose if you'd want to respond to what you think is trolling thread, or not?

What happened to just leaving the thread if it's something we don't like?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

charito said:


> Derailing and shutting down a discussion, is making decisions for others.
> 
> How do I make decisions for you?
> How do I remove your freedom to choose if you'd want to respond to what you think is trolling thread, or not?
> ...


Ms charito,

I'm glad this illegal has not returned and I hope all international students, (illegals) get the hell out of the USA. When I get control of the internet tomorrow, I'll fix this nonsense.

Thanks!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Where is the evidence this person is a troll? Mind you, not many here are more paranoid than I am, and it is my job to find and terminate trolls, yet I am giving the individual the benefit of the doubt.

Let's assume the person is innocent of the charges you are levying. What does that person think of us in the "prepper movement," now?

On the other hand, if the person turns out to be a troll, it will become obvious, you guys can then have fun, and the staff will take out the trash.
@Slippy - check your cell phone. I just sent you something.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

This escalated quicker than the Glock 34 thread, dudes...

This seemed legit because of the use of "sub culture" sounds like something an addleminded Eurotrash professor would be talking about - those silly Imperialist American Pigs and their bomb shelters, etc


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> This escalated quicker than the Glock 34 thread, dudes...
> 
> This seemed legit because of the use of "sub culture" sounds like something an addleminded Eurotrash professor would be talking about - those silly Imperialist American Pigs and their bomb shelters, etc


That's it? The use of the term, "subculture?" That's the evidence for trolling?

_subculture - a group that has beliefs and behaviors that are different from the main groups within a culture or society._

Subculture | Definition of Subculture by Merriam-Webster

Way back, during Y2K, I remember some government people (?) were saying that hoarding hurts since it 
drives the prices up, you know, law of supply and demand. 
Mainstream thought it's panic-buying.
Preppers were not considered "mainstream" (I don't know if it's considered now)....so, you could say it's a 
sub culture (based on the definition above).

Anyway.....why do we take it out on anyone who uses terms that we don't appreciate? For all we know, some folks don't even realize that the term can be deemed insulting to some preppers.

Oh, re-reading your post, I think I might've misunderstood it. Sorry.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Hollywood has done a good job of portraying preppers


...and a few are making sure that portrayal thrives.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> This escalated quicker than the Glock 34 thread, dudes...
> 
> This seemed legit because of the use of "sub culture" sounds like something an addleminded Eurotrash professor would be talking about - those silly Imperialist American Pigs and their bomb shelters, etc


OK, let's assume it is some Eurotrash academia type. Why pounce? Levelheaded discussion makes better sense to me.

This reminds me of when I was a narcotics detection dog handler. During searches, we would hide a baggie of dope so the dog would get a reward. Otherwise, the dog might take it upon himself to throw a false alert in order to get a scoobie snack. Yes, dogs are that devious. One evening, I was ripping a car apart because Bill the Wonder Dog threw and alert. Bill was staked out on a small tree a few yards away as I am tearing the car up in front of the family of the car.

I worked my way to the trunk, after finding nothing in the passenger area except for lost change and little girls' hair thingies in the cracks of the seat cushions. As I headed for the trunk, I noticed a decal on the bumper. It was a pastor's decal. I asked the driver if he were a pastor, and he timidly said he was. I glanced over at Bill, who immediately looked to the ground. He knew he was busted. I put the car back in proper order, apologized to the pastor, and then had a stern talk with the lying, devious narc dog.

Here, I can't make obvious trolls and hucksters appear in order to give everyone the ability to play with mice before ripping their heads off. Then again, we are all humans, and have the ability to patiently wait for a known target to attack instead of jumping on a suspected one before the proof is there.

Everyone needs to adjust their radars' sensitivity level!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Radiencey said:


> I'm an international student, and I am studying American culture. So I have some questions for you:
> 1. How did you become involved in the prepping subculture?
> 2. Why do some people feel threaten by preppers?
> 3. Is there a relationship between prepping and religious belief?
> ...


1. I was looking for people like myself, I have seen America become dangerous in ways. I wanted to know people who don't kid themselves and say that everything is OK.
2. Some people feel threatened if they know that you have a gun, and that you will use it. If they know that you are stocking up on supplies, then they think that you are doubly insane.
3. No, there is no relationship, some are Christian and some don't have a religion.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> .........Everyone needs to adjust their geiger counters' sensitivity level, as well as take downrange winds into account!


FIFY. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I will make some comments in general and not address them to particular quotes from members.

How many times have we seen an OP state that they are not a prepper but want to know what makes a prepper tick? How many have followed up after their inquiry?

What you have known and loved is lost. We are at war, this war has moved from a subliminal cold war to a very visible assault.

If you want a nice thread maybe we can start a "feel good" thread for those with unrealistic expectations or current false worldviews ... and you can give your guns to Hillary.

I am not a member of any group or mindset, I prepare for my own reasons and they likely do not match most of your reasons. I am okay with that.

I am not interested in perceptions or image rehabilitation. I have a job to do, this is not it.

I will tell the truth and point out what is obvious ..... at least to me. You can count on it.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Denton said:


> OK, let's assume it is some Eurotrash academia type. Why pounce? Levelheaded discussion makes better sense to me.
> 
> This reminds me of when I was a narcotics detection dog handler. During searches, we would hide a baggie of dope so the dog would get a reward. Otherwise, the dog might take it upon himself to throw a false alert in order to get a scoobie snack. Yes, dogs are that devious. One evening, I was ripping a car apart because Bill the Wonder Dog threw and alert. Bill was staked out on a small tree a few yards away as I am tearing the car up in front of the family of the car.
> 
> ...


I'm not disagreeing with you, Eurotrash conjecture, or actual thoughtful observations, or any other negative/positive results - we should have a level headed conversation no matter what.

I was commenting more that this seemed earnest, maybe with "Bad" intentions - but I do not think it/she/he is a troll


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd be willing to bet....

There is...or has been...or will be, an American student studying either in America or Germany that is wondering/doing a paper/doing a homework assignment about how the average German feels about the muslim invasion to their country.

There is even a thread on this forum about Germans being told to get prepared for "something".

Heck, here is a German-speaking prepping site....Willkommen - Prepper Gemeinschaft Deutschland

Why would it be so terrible if that American student went there and asked questions about how they feel about prepping or has the muslim invasion changed their thoughts about prepping?

Personally, I just don't see the need to be so downright disrespectful to a person who asked 3 questions...regardless where they are from.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

charito said:


> Derailing and shutting down a discussion, is making decisions for others.
> 
> *The discussion still seems quite lively to me ..... after you derailed it. Be advised that an OP who has encountered the "welcome wagon" after posting a suspicious Intro, has ample opportunity to respond and state their case, opinion, or simply discount the non believers. I know .... 4962 post ago I was fired upon in my Intro post. I responded quite adequately and was subsequently invited to a private chat in the penalty box by Denton. I am still here and invite you to search and read the thread for yourself. FYI there ain't no executive liquor cabinet .... I looked way back then.*
> 
> ...


Ms Charito ...... For your consumption and thought.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Robie said:


> I'd be willing to bet....
> 
> There is...or has been...or will be, an American student studying either in America or Germany that is wondering/doing a paper/doing a homework assignment about how the average German feels about the muslim invasion to their country.
> 
> ...


Then you shouldn't.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK, let's assume it is some Eurotrash academia type. Why pounce? Levelheaded discussion makes better sense to me.
> 
> This reminds me of when I was a narcotics detection dog handler. During searches, we would hide a baggie of dope so the dog would get a reward. Otherwise, the dog might take it upon himself to throw a false alert in order to get a scoobie snack. Yes, dogs are that devious. One evening, I was ripping a car apart because Bill the Wonder Dog threw and alert. Bill was staked out on a small tree a few yards away as I am tearing the car up in front of the family of the car.
> 
> ...


Not sure why you got mad at the nice dog. My first lesson in the constabulary bizness...a bunch of preachers have warrants out..most espcially them of the monority comoonity. Catholic priests drive drunk more than sober. We had all those lessons. The dog deserved and extra treat for being able to so astutely spot the decal. Good training on that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Not sure why you got mad at the nice dog. My first lesson in the constabulary bizness...a bunch of preachers have warrants out..most espcially them of the monority comoonity. Catholic priests drive drunk more than sober. We had all those lessons. The dog deserved and extra treat for being able to so astutely spot the decal. Good training on that.


Agreed cousin bigwheel, when one has been picking up trash long enough he gets a keen sense as to its shape, size, and smell. Regardless of the outer wrappings.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Ms Charito ...... For your consumption and thought.





> Charito: What happened to just leaving the thread if it's something we don't like?
> 
> A Watchman: That's why it is termed a discussion ..... pros and cons, for and against opinions.


I was responding to someone, who in my view, *was trying to manipulate to shut down the discussion* because he'd judged the author of this thread to be a troll. That's where I'm coming from.

It doesn't take much to get something going and before you know it, the thread is derailed. Look what happened. Instead of us giving answers to the posted questions in the OP, we ended up being quite rude, and slinging the author, or debating about the deterioration of this thread - all of which got the thread derailed.

Now, come to think of it.
*If a troll is defined as *someone who baits to get a rise out of posters, in an attempt to derail the topic.....looking back at how this got started.....who's the one who actually - _*unintentionally* I think_ - behaved like the troll in this situation? 
I think he promptly disappeared long time ago already. :tango_face_smile:

The author of this thread ignored all the barbs directed at him. 
From my experience in forums, a troll wouldn't pass up the chance to engage the negative responses, and would've gone on trolling.

If he's still around, I'd like to apologise for my part in getting his thread off-topic.


----------



## JimCobb (Sep 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> What does that person think of us in the "prepper movement," now?


Not just that person but anyone who happens to stroll by the thread.

Collectively, preppers and survivalists often lament the reputation the "movement" has in the media and among the general public. Yet, we are typically our own worst enemies in that regard. The most vocal members of our little niche often tend to also be the most egotistical, narrow-minded, and abrasive among us. Not all of them, of course, but enough to be worrisome.

I have no idea whether the OP was/is a troll or not. Nor, honestly, do I really care one way or the other. But, I'll tell you something. Any budding prepper who stumbles on the discussion here is likely going to turn away and seek information elsewhere. And that's a shame because even in just my short time here I've noticed there are a number of regulars who seem pretty damn knowledgeable.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well anybody who watches the prepper TV shows would naturally think all good ex boy scouts are crazy people.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Well if he/she/it was a troll it worked look where we are now discussion is way off the topic the OP started with


----------



## JimCobb (Sep 21, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Well anybody who watches the prepper TV shows would naturally think all good ex boy scouts are crazy people.


And by all means let's make sure we live up to that expectation....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I stand by my belief that the US should stop ALL immigration for the next 10 years and that includes this BS Student Visa game that has been played and abused for decades. Also, deport all Student Visa holders immediately. 

The OP's very own description of herself can be interpreted as a Student Visa holder, hence she falls into the Slippy Category of IDGAS. If a "prepper to be" gets turned off by this forum because of this illegal nutcase not getting treated to a safe place, so be it.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I stand by my belief that the US should stop ALL immigration for the next 10 years and that includes this BS Student Visa game that has been played and abused for decades. Also, deport all Student Visa holders immediately.
> 
> The OP's very own description of herself can be interpreted as a Student Visa holder, hence she falls into the Slippy Category of IDGAS. If a "prepper to be" gets turned off by this forum because of this illegal nutcase not getting treated to a safe place, so be it.


You may take me to task here, that's ok, but l do agree with you on most of what you say, but I do know several people here on work visas, good people, work hard and contribute in a positive way to society, they are here on an exchange program, this whole visa thing is a slippery slope. Though there are many that are here for a free ride, and trouble makers, they need to go. More vetting needs to be done whether it's profiling or not.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rstanek said:


> You may take me to task here, that's ok, but l do agree with you on most of what you say, but I do know several people here on work visas, good people, work hard and contribute in a positive way to society, they are here on an exchange program, this whole visa thing is a slippery slope. Though there are many that are here for a free ride, and trouble makers, they need to go. More vetting needs to be done whether it's profiling or not.


You make a good point rstanek my friend. I'll not take you to task on this one. :vs_wave:


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Radiencey said:


> I'm an international student, and I am studying American culture. So I have some questions for you:
> 
> 1.	How did you become involved in the prepping subculture?
> 2.	Why do some people feel threaten by preppers?
> ...


We have an international student staying with us for a couple of months, studying the culture and learning English. 
He's from Spain.

I think it's a cool way for young people to learn, and at the same time having a great adventure! Lucky kids!

Most nights he hangs out with hubby and me watching movies!
I don't know though if he's catching on to what we're doing whenever we go out doing groceries - he's helping hauling in cases of water, and canned stuffs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

charito said:


> We have an international student staying with us for a couple of months, studying the culture and learning English. He's from Spain.


Watch yourself and keep your valuables locked up. Nothing but a bunch of liberal lazy socialists from Spain. Except my boy Sergio Garcia, and I think he lives in Switzerland. Keep an eye on that free loading illegal you have.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

charito said:


> We have an international student staying with us for a couple of months, studying the culture and learning English.
> He's from Spain.
> 
> I think it's a cool way for young people to learn, and at the same time having a great adventure! Lucky kids!
> ...


(A Watchman can't help but wonder if Ms Charito's foreign exchange student is named Radiency .....and has been using the "family" computer to access PF in his spare time???)


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Watch yourself and keep your valuables locked up. Nothing but a bunch of liberal lazy socialists from Spain. Except my boy Sergio Garcia, and I think he lives in Switzerland. Keep an eye on that free loading illegal you have.


I hear you about socialists. We haven't really discussed politics though he was interested in the debate between Trump and Hillary. He stayed up to watch it with me, but he gave up halfway thru.

Being foster parents too, we've been "programmed" to make sure all meds and valuables are locked up....so yes I understand what you mean. It's hard not to be cynical with kids these days, what with all the proliferation of drugs and who knows what goes in kids' minds nowadays.

Thanks for the advice, though.

Btw, the program we're with must be quite different from yours. 
The student we have is not an EXCHANGE student.

Our foreign student is not illegal since he's gone through whatever they have to go through in order to be able to study here.
He's got the papers he needs and he's with an agency that has direct ties with the school board. 
He's not a free loader either.....his parents had paid for everything. 
From what I've heard from experienced hosts, most foreign students come from well-to-do families.

The agency is a private business that employs people from liaison officers, to relations managers, etc all over the region....and hire contract drivers and buses for trips - so the program helps create jobs.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> (A Watchman can't help but wonder if Ms Charito's foreign exchange student is named Radiency .....and has been using the "family" computer to access PF in his spare time???)


I don't think so. 
Btw, our foreign student can't use the host's computer - that's one of the rules.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I was watching an old show, and would never have thought about it but having a pair of hand cuffs for preps


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

beach23bum said:


> I was watching an old show, and would never have thought about it but having a pair of hand cuffs for preps


my wife hates them when I bring them out ,,, lmao .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> my wife hates them when I bring them out ,,, lmao .


Them or YOU!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My youngest brother went to a real ivy league high school.

Went on a full scholarship, family could not have afforded it otherwise.

Was great for him and within walking distance from our home.

The school is world famous, and hosts elite's from all over the world.

Those kids had every paper needed to be here and wanted for nothing.

They drove Bugatti's, Maserati's, Porch's, Ferrari's and all kinds of other sports cars which I could not afford the wheels for.

About half of them had personal bodyguards, those kids came from the families of leaders of countries. 

The ones I met were quite nice, but none were muzslimes, and they had nothing but disdain for allahole and his minions.

One time, he was with one of them in Lewiston Main with a broke down car, called me for a ride home at 10 PM, this was in December.

The kid was from the ruling class of some country in Southeast Asia.

I told the I would be there in an hour and a half to two.

It is straight line about 125 miles from the then home.

Visibility was clear and unlimited that night, flew the plane right up there in a little over an hour and picked them up.

Here is the crux of this story, my little bastard brother told the kid it was HIS AIRPLANE and I was his personal pilot!!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^ Smart little brother. He pays attention.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^ Smart little brother. He pays attention.


Yeah, he learned quickly.

He is the one who I refer to as the doctor on here.

Smart enough to get a fellowship to med school, graduated with honors.

Make me look like a rock.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, he learned quickly.
> 
> He is the one who I refer to as the doctor on here.
> 
> ...


Good for little brother, yea I remember you referring to him a few times ..... you didn't do to bad yourself Socum42, I tip my hat to the both of you.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Good for little brother, yea I remember you referring to him a few times ..... you didn't do to bad yourself Socum42, I tip my hat to the both of you.


Me? I am just a slug, I exist, nothing more.

If I had been greedy for money, I probably would have done better.

But, thanks anyways.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Me? I am just a slug, I exist, nothing more.
> 
> If I had been greedy for money, I probably would have done better.
> 
> But, thanks anyways.


But you and I have both been successful and learned ...... the best things in life cant be bought.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Me? I am just a slug, I exist, nothing more.
> 
> If I had been greedy for money, I probably would have done better.
> 
> But, thanks anyways.


I have to disagree. Not a slug, just a normal person and one of the good guys.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Them or YOU!


The hand cuffs


----------



## jandoe (Aug 10, 2016)

I grew up poor. Food was one of the many things always in short supply. I grew older, worked hard, built up a nice life, and lost everything I owned to someone i trusted stealing my identity. Rebuilt my life again, then the economy went south along with my good paying job. Today I'm making less an hour than I paid college students 20+ years ago to work around my yard. I'm not getting any younger, and I haven't learned to enjoyed going hungry when times become very lean. 

One of the things you have time to do when finances are thin is read. I read an article about a guy whose family was caught in a war zone, and what they did to survive. Reading this article was a game changer for me. Shortly there after I read "One Second After". That article, along with this book, were game changers in my life. 

After being unable to get the local prosecutor to press charges against the people who stole my identity, and every single material possession I owned, or the police to even take a report, my faith in our government and our legal system vanished. I realized that I am not only on my own, but once again, I don't like going hungry and having a to worry about having a roof over my head.

Being life is cyclical, this time around as I work to reinvent my life, I want to make sure that I have a back to the back up plan. A lot of things preppers do, happens to be the same things my great uncle did, due to his having been raised during the depression. He kept a food supply hidden back, and rotated it out regularly with the food that was kept in the pantry. He lived in the city, but kept a place on a creek in the country. He said he did this so he could always have a place to fall back to, if he needed to hunt to feed his family, raise livestock, or have a large garden, should the United States ever go through another Depression. He even had a pond built on this property, later in life. He didn't care to fish, but had the pond stocked to insure that he had access to an additional source of water and protein. My great uncle was a WWll veteran. He said "Having "The Farm" (as he called it) is nice, but not having the tools to work it, makes it worthless". By tools he meant shovel and hoe to work the land, shot gun to protect it, and a few sharp blades (knife and and an ax) to cook and prepare the harvest that the land provided.

Half a lifetime later, I'm now following the lead of my Great Uncle. Except today it's called Prepping, verses being referred to, in a backhanded sort of way, as "Someone that has lived through the Depression". I don't know what tomorrow is going to bring, but I do know that I want to be prepared, and being a prepping means I can do just that.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

jandoe said:


> I grew up poor. Food was one of the many things always in short supply. I grew older, worked hard, built up a nice life, and lost everything I owned to someone i trusted stealing my identity. Rebuilt my life again, then the economy went south along with my good paying job. Today I'm making less an hour than I paid college students 20+ years ago to work around my yard. I'm not getting any younger, and I haven't learned to enjoyed going hungry when times become very lean.
> 
> One of the things you have time to do when finances are thin is read. I read an article about a guy whose family was caught in a war zone, and what they did to survive. Reading this article was a game changer for me. Shortly there after I read "One Second After". That article, along with this book, were game changers in my life.
> 
> ...


Welcome to PF from NC , I understand where you are coming from , what part of the country are you in ? So we can give you advice to help you with your needs to prepp . Tell us more about you and what you have as prepps now .


----------

